

CloudStats Goes Out of Beta, Releases New Agent, Fixes Bugs. 300 Monitors for HN - aquanetworks

In our previous post on HN we have asked you to provide feedback about our server monitoring platform - CloudStats.me.<p>We have to say that the feedback that community provided was invaluable. HN users have found tens of bugs and helped stress test the platform. Our team took all bugs into account and worked with every HN member to resolve them.<p>New Linux Monitoring Agent<p>Since then, we have completely revamped our linux monitoring agent and coded it in Ruby on Rails, instead of Python. This was due to the fact that many users complained about the reliability of the monitoring agent and high number of false positive alerts. We worked hard to resolve this and we believe the new agent addresses that in the first place. You can now find CloudStats agent log and see what&#x27;s happening here: &#x2F;var&#x2F;log&#x2F;cloudstats.log. New agent is able to securely update itself and once we add new features you will not need to upgrade agent at all.<p>RAM Buffers &#x2F; Cached display<p>Many HN members asked us to not just display FREE and USED ram, but also wanted to see Buffers and Cache. It is true, that sometimes Linux RAM usage can be confusing for beginner server admins. So we have taken this into account and now you can see Free, Used, Buffered and Cached RAM separately on the server information page.<p>Once again, we would be grateful for any added feedback HN community may provide and we are providing totally free accounts for HN members of:<p>100 Server Monitors 
100 URL Monitors 
100 IP Ping Monitors<p>In return, we only ask you to share our website on your Twitter or Facebook. This will help to keep the platform growing and will allow us to add more features into the panel.<p>GET HN DEAL HERE:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudstats.me&#x2F;hackernews
======
aquanetworks
clickable hn deal link:

[http://cloudstats.me/hackernews](http://cloudstats.me/hackernews)

